# First litter and not using nestbox



## CDC (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a doe that is ready to give birth at any minute.  This will be my first litter as well as hers.  I put the nest box in at 28 days and she didn't pay much attention.  Last night she started picking straw up and running around the cage with it.  She was digging in one corner of the cage so I moved the nest box to that corner and put the straw back in.  She immediately pulled straw back out and continued to run around the cage with it.  

I checked her this morning and there is hair all over the cage but none in the nest box.  I gathered it up and moved it to the box to encourage her to use it but again, she gathered it back up and moved it back out of the nest box.  

I have seen her in the nest box but she just doesn't seem to get the hint to use this for building her nest.  Is there anything I could do to help encourage her to kindle inside the nest box instead of on the cage floor?

thanks


----------



## P.O. in MO (Feb 2, 2014)

I have read that once in a while a doe insists on kindling on the wire floor, that hasn't happened to me except when I pulled a nest box at day 35 and she kindled on day 38.  This doe did scatter a lot of fur around the cage floor prior to day 31.  On the 31st day she put a little in the back of the nest box and that was it. She didn't pull much more until I pulled the nest box at day 35 like I said above.  Hope you get some more replies in time to be of help.  Good luck.


----------



## jhough42 (Feb 2, 2014)

Two thoughts: 1, she is obviously having nesting instinct and may just be going into momma hyperdrive, and will kindle in the box when the time comes. 

2, if you are worried about her kindling on the wire, place a feed sack on the cage floor and stuff a BUNCH of hay in her cage. She might not nest in the box, but Att least she will nest and you can move her whole nest into the box, and put it back in her chosen spot, as soon as you find them. 

I just had this happen last night actually. Idk what the doe was up to. She was a seasoned momma but didn't want to use the box for anything but a recliner. I did feed sacks and hay last night, she kindled 8 kits in a gorgeous nest in the corner of her cage.  One unfortunately worked its way out of the nest onto the cold wire and expired before I got out there but I moved the rest into the box and they are good to go. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 2, 2014)

We have a 1st time doe(30 days today), who is hoping in and out of the nest box and eating the hay out so we will see what happens.

Good Luck!


----------



## CDC (Feb 2, 2014)

thanks for the quick replies.  She is kept in the garage so it stays fairly warm in there (never drops below 50). The feed sack idea is a great idea.  I will give that a try and report back on the progress.


----------



## jhough42 (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## jhough42 (Feb 2, 2014)

There they are happily relocated into a safe place.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## CDC (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, I tried the feed sack idea.  Went out to check her just now before the game started and she had pushed it out of the way and had 8 little kits right on the cage floor. All of them look healthy though and I put them in the nest box and covered them with all the hair that was spread out from the cage floor and a little straw.  We will see how she does with them going forward.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats and Good Luck!!


----------



## jhough42 (Feb 2, 2014)

So glad you found them in time!!!  First litters can be so traumatic....great job! Thinking strooong mommy thoughts towards that little girl!


----------



## CDC (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you.

They all seem to be doing just fine this morning.


----------



## CDC (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, all babies seem to be doing fine.  It looks like I either miscounted or she had one more (I am leaning towards miscounting) because there are 9 of them in the nest box.  They are all full of life and really moving around a lot.  I assume she is feeding them because none of them look thin or anything.


----------

